# Gnome 3.8 gioie e dolori

## mrl4n

Stavo confrontando il forum italiano con la sezione "desktop environment" del forum inglese, e la prima cosa che mi è saltata all'occhio è che nel forum inglese ci sono parecchie richieste di aiuto per problematiche di vario genere sulla configurazione di gnome 3.8, mentre poco o nulla su quello ita.

Siamo tutti più preparati dei compagni inglesi, oppure meno pazzi di loro, e pochi hanno fatto la migrazione?

Per quelli che hanno preso la decisione: quali sono stati i problemi riscontrati e risolti o ancora da risolvere?

----------

## Massimog

A parte i problemi con le dipendenze...il più importate è stato(per adesso) che per fare il boot con systemd nel wiki era spiegato di impostare nella riga di comado del kernel

```
init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

 ma a me faceva il boot con openRC, ho dovuto modificarlo in 

```
real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

----------

## falko

Sto provando a installare gnome da sistema nuovo....

Casini con dipendenze e use flag è possibile !!!??!!

Adesso sono bloccato su openssl , multiple package instances within a single package slot!

----------

## Onip

senza errori precisi e configurazioni usate è difficile aiutarti. ti consiglio di aprire un thread apposta nella sezione principale con tutte le informazioni del caso.

----------

